# [A][Shattrath] PVE- Gilde Vir Fortis Libertas braucht dich!



## Eforce (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo werte Mitspieler, 

hiermit möchte ich euch darüber Informieren das die Gilde Vir Fortis Libertas neue Mitglieder sucht, um Personelle Lücken für die 25er Raids zu füllen. 

Über uns: 

Vir fortis Libertas ist eine recht junge Gilde die kurz vor erscheinen des Addons gegründet wurde, und seit dem wächst und gedeiht. Die ersten Raids sind schon erfolgreich abgeschlossen worden 

Derzeitige Raids: 

10er Naxxramas clear
10er Obsidiansanktum clear
25er Obsidiansanktum clear
25er Naxxramas in den Startlöchern

diverse spontan Raids mit Partnergilden. 

Was solltest du Mitbringen? 

Wir erwarten ein mindesalter von 18Jahren, ausnahmen werden keine gemacht. 
Du solltest selbsverständlich deine Klasse beherschen. 
Eine gepflegte Ausdrucksweise im TS und im Gildenchannel 
Spaß am Spiel, wer WoW als Arbeit betrachtet sollte mal wieder vor die Tür gehen. 

Was kannst du von uns erwarten? 

Von uns kannst du Hilfe bei Quests, Instanzen und bei Problemen bzw Fragen über deine Klasse erwarten ( Nein wir bringen niemanden von grund auf bei wie seine Klasse zu spielen ist! ). Wir haben eine Gildenbank, Wappenrock, Teamspeak, und nette Freundliche Mitglieder. Darüberhinaus haben wir eine TwinkGilde wo du deine Twinks ebenfalls reintun kannst, zur Kommunikation haben wir einen gemeinsammen channel und eben den Teamspeak Server. 

Welche Klassen suchen wir derzeit? 

Momentan suchen wir verstärkt Heiler ( Priester, Paladin, Schamane, Druide ). Natürlich können sich auch andere Klassen bewerben, aber Heiler werden derzeit bevorzugt. 

Wo kann ich mich Bewerben? 

Im Forum ist das kein Problem: http://german-fan-league.de/viewnews.php 

Ich habe Fragen zum Raid: 

Auch dort können dir die drei oben erwähnten Personen helfen bzw du kannst dich an den raidleiter Tiara wenden. 


Ihr habt noch Fragen? Kein Problem wendet euch einfach an Eforce, Isharia oder Bevgev. Wir werden dann sehen ob wir die Fragen net aus der Welt schaffen können. 

Schönen Tag noch und Viel spaß in der Welt der Kriegskunst. 


Hier der Link zur HP

Vir Fortis Libertas

*Im Moment suchen wir:*

- Priester (egal welche Skillung)
- Schamanen (egal welche Skillung)
- BM Hunter
- Schurken
- Todesritter (egal welche Skillung)


----------



## Eforce (21. Oktober 2008)

*Text von unserer Homepage*

Über uns: 

Wir haben uns am Sonntag den 19.10.2008 neugegründet und sind aus einer Random Gruppe enstanden die selbstverständlich Probleme mit ihrer bisherigen Gilden durch das "fremdraiden" hatte. Dadurch ist uns die Idee gekommen unsere bisher sehr erfolgreiche Gruppe in eine Gilde umzuwandeln um das ganze deutlich familiärer zu gestalten. Dazu wollen wir auch anderen Membern helfen sich besser zu equipen um gemeinsam erfolgreich Nordend zu erobern und LvL 80 mit Spaß am Spiel zu erreichen.

Mometan suchen wir verstärkt Leute für den Aufbau einer 2. Kara/ZA Grp. Natürlich dürft ihr bei entsprechenden equip mit auf die 25´er Raids.
Das Mindestalter haben wir auf 18 gesetzt da wir schonwas älter sind und es auch menschlich passen sollte. Zu dem raiden wir gerne schonmal etwas länger. Weiterhin stellen wir kaum Anforderungen an eure Bereitschaft. Nur wenn man sich für einen Raid anmeldet dann sollte man schon schauen das man auch daran teilnimmt. Natürlich kann immer etwas dazwischen kommen aber dies sollte nicht die Regel sein.

Die Probezeit beträgt 4 Wochen. Ihr könnt diese aber durch Einsatz und Freude an der Gilde verkürzen. Ferner suchen wir noch Klassenleiter. Wenn ihr euch also bewährt habt ihr bei uns auch Aufstiegschancen.

Für alle Anregungen sind wir natürlich dankbar.

Erfahrung ist von seiten des Vorstands natürlich vorhanden aber auch wir sind nur Menschen und können nicht alles wissen daher freuen wir uns immer über konstuktive Kritik.

So das erstmal über unsere Anforderungen und Wünsche. 

Wenn es interessiert. Der Name Vir Fortis Libertas kommt aus dem Lateinischen. Vir Fortis bedeutet Helden und Libertas bedeutet Freiheit. Also Helden der Freiheit.

Das hat folgenden Hintergrund. Wir kämpfen in WoW alle für ein wenig Freiheit. Wir raiden um in Instanzen Bosse zu besiegen und andere somit zu retten und wieder in Freiheit zu geleiten ect. Wir denken das dieser Name ganz gut zu unseren Grundsätzen passt. Wer will nicht ein freier Held sein?

Bei Fragen könnt ihr uns gerne im Forum oder Ingame ansprechen.


----------



## Eforce (21. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (22. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (22. Oktober 2008)

/push ;-)


----------



## Eforce (23. Oktober 2008)

und nochmal push


----------



## Gryphos (23. Oktober 2008)

/push the button


----------



## Eforce (24. Oktober 2008)

/pushel ;-)


----------



## Eforce (26. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (27. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (28. Oktober 2008)

/push noch ens


----------



## Eforce (29. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (30. Oktober 2008)

/pushy


----------



## Eforce (3. November 2008)

so wochenende vorbei also mal wieder
/push


----------



## Eforce (5. November 2008)

pushi


----------



## Eforce (6. November 2008)

Ab nach oben mit dir ;-)


----------



## Eforce (7. November 2008)

Und noch ens


----------



## Eforce (10. November 2008)

Push


----------



## Eforce (11. November 2008)

Push


----------



## Eforce (19. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (20. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (24. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (26. November 2008)

/push

helft mir dochmal zu pushen^^


----------



## Eforce (27. November 2008)

Ab sofort wird bei uns Naxx geraidet


----------



## Eforce (1. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (1. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Bevgev (1. Dezember 2008)

*schiebt den Thread mal nach oben*


----------



## Eforce (4. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (5. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (8. Dezember 2008)

/Update im ersten Post


----------



## Eforce (10. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (10. Dezember 2008)

Mensch kann mal jemand den Thread anpinnen? xDDDD


----------



## Eforce (12. Dezember 2008)

Und ab nach oben mit dir!


----------



## Iljitsch (14. Dezember 2008)

> Vir Fortis Libertas



"Tapferer Mann Freiheit"?


----------



## Eforce (15. Dezember 2008)

"Helden der Freiheit"


----------



## Eforce (16. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Iljitsch (16. Dezember 2008)

Eforce schrieb:


> "Helden der Freiheit"



Heißt es aber nicht. "Vir Fortis" ist der falsche Numerus und "Libertas" der falsche Kasus. Ersteres müßte im Nominativ Plural stehen und letzteres im Genitiv Singular. Wie wäre es demnach richtig?


----------



## Eforce (17. Dezember 2008)

Sorry ich hatte nie latein, ich hab es mir von jemand der latein hatte übersetzten lassen.


----------



## Iljitsch (17. Dezember 2008)

Eforce schrieb:


> Sorry ich hatte nie latein, ich hab es mir von jemand der latein hatte übersetzten lassen.



Dann kannst du ihm ja sagen, dass er es dir falsch übersetzt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich mich nicht irre müßte es "Viri Fortes Libertatis" heißen.


----------



## Eforce (18. Dezember 2008)

Dann danke dir ;-)

Werd es aber trotzdem so stehen lassen.

Der Name hat was magisches und die meisten Leute verstehen sowieso kein Latein. =)


----------



## Eforce (18. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (22. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (23. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (23. Dezember 2008)

/pin up (girl)


----------



## Eforce (25. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Eforce (28. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Maladin (28. Dezember 2008)

/close


----------

